# Do-Able Slotwall



## Joe Celenica (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought sixteen 15X32 sheets of Do-Able brand slotwall from home depot on sale. It says you can use standard pegboard hooks but I found out a single loop hook wont work unless I drill a hole for the bottom part that would lock into the normal pegboard.

I want to put up all my box end wrenches, screwdrivers, saws, and possibly pliers. Is there a way to mount a shelf with it?

I was wondering how you guys used yours and what you used for hangers/hooks?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

most of what I have seen is they make there own sliders for mounting there tools or shelves on. Might be kinds of fun to do.


----------



## planedrifter (Sep 17, 2008)

You could get a multiscrewdriver hook and some plyer hooks then bend the ends to work


----------

